# Alte Cormoran Angelruten



## Timo1991 (28. Januar 2022)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

Ich habe aus einen Nachlass 3 Angelruten bekommen, von Cormoran außer das diese wahrscheinlich so aus den 1990er Jahren sind gibt das Internet diesbezüglich nicht viel her. 
Vielleicht kann mir wer helfen näheres zu diesen Ruten herauszufinden oder vielleicht Besitz ja der ein oder andre noch eine solche Rute.

Cormoran Vario-Grip 2,70m WG 30-70g

Cormoran Profiline PN 3,90m (13f) kein WG Angabe ( Beringung sehr fein (kleiner Durchmesser 13Ringe) evtl Karpfen?

Cormoran Masterfish CS 3,30m 20-60g

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Januar 2022)

Timo1991 schrieb:


> Cormoran Profiline PN 3,90m (13f) kein WG Angabe ( Beringung sehr fein (kleiner Durchmesser 13Ringe) evtl Karpfen?


Viele kleine Ringe klingt eher nach Matchrute als nach Karpfen.


----------



## eiszeit (28. Januar 2022)

Ist ein wenig schwierig ohne Angabe ob Steck- oder Tel.-Rute

Cormoran Vario-Grip 2,70m WG 30-70g

_*???, da find ich nichts mit 30-70g, 1987, 3 Sterne, in 2,70m gab es eine Quivertip-Rute und ne Spinnrute die aber mit WG 10-40g*_

Cormoran Profiline PN 3,90m (13f) kein WG Angabe ( Beringung sehr fein (kleiner Durchmesser 13Ringe) evtl Karpfen?

*ab 1989, dürfte ne beringte dreiteilige Matchrute sein, Aktion A, 220g, 3 Sterne*

Cormoran Masterfish CS 3,30m 20-60g

_*ab 1988, Karpfenrute, Aktion B, Carbon-Spiraltechnology, 2 Sterne*_


----------



## Timo1991 (28. Januar 2022)

eiszeit Oh sorry sind alles Steckruten.
Hätte noch die Artikel Nr.
*Cormoran Vario-Grip / Artnr 29-04271
2 teilig 
Cormoran Profiline PN / Artnr 28-02393
3 Teilig
Cormoran Masterfish CS / Artnr 26-06332 3 Teilig *


----------



## eiszeit (28. Januar 2022)

Timo1991 schrieb:


> eiszeit Oh sorry sind alles Steckruten.
> Hätte noch die Artikel Nr.
> *Cormoran Vario-Grip / Artnr 29-04271
> 2 teilig
> ...


Ah danke, hier die neuen Daten.

*Cormoran Vario-Grip / Artnr 29-04271  , *1987*, *2 teilig, ich hab hier WG-10-40g (es kann sie aber auch in 30-70g gegeben haben) , solch eine Rute hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand bzw. auch noch nicht gesehen,  anscheinend kann man da das Handteil verkürzen bzw. verlänger, ich kenn das von den alten Arjon Ruten bzw. auch von den DAM Tel.Ruten.
*Cormoran Profiline PN / Artnr 28-02393 , *die ...93 kam dann 1990 auf den Markt und nicht wie oben im Beitrag geschrieben 1989. der Unterschied zur ...92 (Schieberollenhalter),  die 28-02393 hat nen Schraubrollenhalter, 3 teilig
*Cormoran Masterfish CS / Artnr 26-06332, *1988, ist eine Boiliekarpfenrute, 3 teilig,

Alle drei Ruten sind in die gehobene Klasse einzustufen. Damalige Kosten zwischen 150 und 200 DM pro Rute.

*
*


----------

